

Ask HN: Books on Implementing Network Protocols - adrianm

Hey everyone. I'm looking for some comprehensive and (preferably) readable material on implementing protocols. By this I mean, taking an RFC document and translating that into working code.<p>I'd also be interested in seeing open source implementations; but the problem with much of what I've already found is that the code is not written for educational purposes and thus does not implement things in a very straightforward (for me anyway) way, and the code gets bogged down in edge cases and unnecessary complexities for someone who just wants to get a sense of the protocol in its purest form.<p>Specifically, I'd like to write an SMTP client and server because I think it would be cool to get something like that working.<p>I've already gone through Advanced Programming in the UNIX Environment and it isn't exactly what I'm looking for.<p>Thank you so much!
======
jsmartonly
Instead of book, how about look at source code of some open source projects?

